# أقوال عن الصلاة



## amselim (26 مايو 2009)

إن أجنحة الصلاة تحمل عاليًا وبعيدًا.  
لو قضى المسيحيون في الصلاة نفس الوقت الذي يقضونه في التذمر، فإنهم سريعًا سوف لا يكون لديهم ما يتذمرون لأجله.  
في الصباح، الصلاة هي المفتاح الذي يفتح لنا كنوز رأفات الله وبركاته، وفي المساء هي المفتاح الذي يغلق علينا تحت حمايته وحراسته.  
امنحنا نعمة أيها الآب كلي القدرة حتى نصلي صلوات تستحق أن تُسمع.  
يجب أن تعني صلواتنا شيئًا بالنسبة لنا إذا كان عليها أن تعني أي شيء بالنسبة لله. 
الصلاة ليست إخضاع لمقاومة الله بل هي تمسك بمشيئته.  
لا تصلوا من أجل حياة أسهل، بل صلوا لكي تكونوا أكثر قوة.  لا تصلوا من أجل واجبات تتساوى مع قوتكم، بل صلوا لتُمنَحوا قوة تتساوى مع واجباتكم.  
أفضل الصلوات هي التي تحوي الكثير من التأوهات والقليل من الكلمات. 
حينما تصلون أتركوا بالحري قلوبكم بلا كلمات أفضل من أن تكون كلماتكم بلا قلب. 
لقد امتدت حياتي حتى شكرت الله لأن ليست كل صلواتي قد اُستجيبت. 
الصلاة لا تغير الله بل تغير من يصلي.  
انقدت مرات كثيرة على ركبتي، لأنه كان يملأني هذا الاقتناع الغامر، بأنه ليس لي مكان آخر أذهب إليه.  
أنشر دعواك أمام الرب، ثم قل ”لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك“ فأحلى درس تعلمته في مدرسة الله هو أن أجعله هو يختار لي.  
الصلاة ليست حديث من طرف واحد، لكنها حديث من طرفين؛ وصوت الله وهو يجيبني هو الجزء الأساسي فيها.  فالاستماع لصوت الله هو السر الأساسي في يقيني بأنه سيسمع لصوتي.  
احذر في صلواتك، فأكثر شيء يعيق الله ليس فقط أن تكون غير واثق فيه بل أن تتوهم أنك تعرف ما يستطيع هو عمله.  
أهم شيء في أي صلاة ليس ما نقوله لله بل ما يقوله هو لنا.  لقد اعتدنا على أن نصلي ثم نسرع بالقيام دون أن نعطي الله فرصة ليجيبنا. 
الصلاة هي المفتاح الذهبي الذي يفتح السماء.


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مايو 2009)

اقوال جميله اوووووووى ​ 
ميرررررسى على الاقوال 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2009)

اقوال رائعة جدااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## المجدلية (28 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

